# Show Coats for the Plus Sized Rider?



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Have you looked at Smart Pak's website? They carry some plus sized apparel.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm not sure if they carry plus size, but check out Tredstep. They make a nice coat!


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey! If you can take some measurements I have a coat that may fit you. Heck, i even have a shirt, breeches and a belt to go along with it! PM me


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

Fuller fillies or Equetech ship to the states  I can recommend both ...


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

I have a uk size 24 in black with a velvet collar for sale £55........I would be happy to post it to the states if it would fit you  its very smart


----------

